# homemade crawler harnesses



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone make their own? I want to start tying my own. Where and what do you get for supplies? Any tips or suggestions is well appreciated!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I get my stuff from Hagen's out of mitchell sd. They are about the cheapest I have found by far.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I buy my components from Bass Pro and occasionally Cabelas (with points).


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a link as to how to tie them up? Thanks


----------



## tekoutdoors.co (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc3/howtotie.html

This site looks like a good one to go by.


----------



## Dhaffner (Dec 29, 2011)




----------

